# Boots: Lace to toe or not?



## catbuster (Jan 18, 2019)

So I’m perusing the Nicks website this evening because they’ve built some boots before that I really liked and I usually do not hesitate to give them my money. However, the first pair from them was a couple years ago and back then they offered a lace to toe option. Mind you, I usually don’t care in a fire boot because, well, I wear one type of sock on fires and they work. However, I work year round from single digits and just below to... Well, the highest heat index I worked in this year was 148. Und zo, I’ve always gone lace to toe to handle a couple different types of sock. Guess what I can’t find? A lace to toe option. Not one single boot offers lace to toe. I checked White’s, Wesco & Frank’s and they all do. If we go a step below pretty much everything Danner builds is lace to toe.

What gives? What do you guys prefer? Also, has anyone used Frank’s? I sent them a fit sheet a few weeks ago and not even a phone call. I know they’re run by the former Nicks GM, but any firsthand experience with them? Wesco has always impressed me but they tend to run a little pricey, even by this tier’s standard. Danner’s changed their boot I used to wear’s last around and my wide toes and front of the foot do not agree with, to the end of rubbing one toe over the other and raw. I’m now into the handmade realm for a straight work boot now.


----------



## northmanlogging (Jan 18, 2019)

I too am bummed by the no lace to toe option of nicks, that said my main reason is that the one foot has trouble bending into a boot and the lace to toe option gets around that. 

This last pair I got (like a month ago or so) I had them put some extra tongue material on the left side so I could wiggle that foot in a little easier, and they gladly obliged, when they called, as they will I asked about lace to toe, it is doable, but its no longer standard so costs more, or at least that is what I remember from the conversation.

Best to shoot them an Email and see for sure


----------



## Drptrch (Jan 19, 2019)

catbuster said:


> So I’m perusing the Nicks website this evening because they’ve built some boots before that I really liked and I usually do not hesitate to give them my money. However, the first pair from them was a couple years ago and back then they offered a lace to toe option. Mind you, I usually don’t care in a fire boot because, well, I wear one type of sock on fires and they work. However, I work year round from single digits and just below to... Well, the highest heat index I worked in this year was 148. Und zo, I’ve always gone lace to toe to handle a couple different types of sock. Guess what I can’t find? A lace to toe option. Not one single boot offers lace to toe. I checked White’s, Wesco & Frank’s and they all do. If we go a step below pretty much everything Danner builds is lace to toe.
> 
> What gives? What do you guys prefer? Also, has anyone used Frank’s? I sent them a fit sheet a few weeks ago and not even a phone call. I know they’re run by the former Nicks GM, but any firsthand experience with them? Wesco has always impressed me but they tend to run a little pricey, even by this tier’s standard. Danner’s changed their boot I used to wear’s last around and my wide toes and front of the foot do not agree with, to the end of rubbing one toe over the other and raw. I’m now into the handmade realm for a straight work boot now.



What size Westcos you wear ?


Erik


----------



## Drptrch (Jan 19, 2019)

JK boots Washington
https://www.jkboots.com

Drew’s Oregon
https://drewsboots.com


Erik


----------



## catbuster (Jan 19, 2019)

Drptrch said:


> What size Westcos you wear ?
> 
> 
> Erik



8.5 E right foot, 9,5 E left foot.


----------



## catbuster (Jan 19, 2019)

northmanlogging said:


> I too am bummed by the no lace to toe option of nicks, that said my main reason is that the one foot has trouble bending into a boot and the lace to toe option gets around that.
> 
> This last pair I got (like a month ago or so) I had them put some extra tongue material on the left side so I could wiggle that foot in a little easier, and they gladly obliged, when they called, as they will I asked about lace to toe, it is doable, but its no longer standard so costs more, or at least that is what I remember from the conversation.
> 
> Best to shoot them an Email and see for sure



The lace to toe thing for me always helped get around the front of my foot being so much wider than my heel too. If they’ll still do a lace to toe for a little more I’ll just call and have that done seeing as they already have my sizing and stuff. I really liked dealing with the old GM at Nicks, it’s a shame I didn’t even get a call yet when I sent my fit sheet to his business. I need to call to see if they got it yet. My other issue is that I’d love to use my fire boots for everything I do but some sites I work on require a safety toe (blech.)


----------



## Drptrch (Jan 19, 2019)

catbuster said:


> 8.5 E right foot, 9,5 E left foot.



Damn, have a pair of Whites L2Toe at my Dept but it’s 8.5 L and 9.5 R. From someone’s bad tracing job and they didn’t fit. 
That’s pretty crazy 
I’m a big foot 12 : ))


Erik


----------



## catbuster (Jan 19, 2019)

Drptrch said:


> Damn, have a pair of Whites L2Toe at my Dept but it’s 8.5 L and 9.5 R. From someone’s bad tracing job and they didn’t fit.
> That’s pretty crazy
> I’m a big foot 12 : ))
> 
> ...



At 5’6, I would have barges for feet if I wore a size 12.


----------



## northmanlogging (Jan 19, 2019)

catbuster said:


> The lace to toe thing for me always helped get around the front of my foot being so much wider than my heel too. If they’ll still do a lace to toe for a little more I’ll just call and have that done seeing as they already have my sizing and stuff. I really liked dealing with the old GM at Nicks, it’s a shame I didn’t even get a call yet when I sent my fit sheet to his business. I need to call to see if they got it yet. My other issue is that I’d love to use my fire boots for everything I do but some sites I work on require a safety toe (blech.)



Just look em straight in the eye, and say nothing, works every time when folks start bitching about the more onerous forms of pipe, i.e. toes, chaps, safety reflective junk everywhere


----------



## Drptrch (Jan 19, 2019)

catbuster said:


> At 5’6, I would have barges for feet if I wore a size 12.



Kinda figured )


Erik


----------



## lightj12 (Jan 19, 2019)

Call Nick's, I'm sure they can make up your boots LTT.


----------



## Drptrch (Jan 19, 2019)

lightj12 said:


> Call Nick's, I'm sure they can make up your boots LTT.



They can, it’s a higher price or a add-on surcharge 


Erik


----------



## madhatte (Jan 22, 2019)

I've worn Nick's for about a decade now, I really like 'em. Best bang for the buck, I think. If lace-to-toe were a thing I was concerned about, I'd gladly pay a bit extra to stick with the company I like best.


----------

